# Hello all



## sasso (Jun 10, 2008)

Great forum, had my 225 over a year and love it. Hoping to drive to Italy next month mainly to get some real miles done as pottering around N london is just not fulfilling 

any tips would be more than welcome


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum 8)


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome had your TT over a year you need to have a look here www.toc.co.uk


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

Welcome, take a coil pack with you and enough tools to change one or ensure you have some decent break down cover to call someone to change one.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Two Enfield Newbies in 3 days 

Welcome aboard - if you want to meet up with some other like minded folk, why not come along to Elstree next Friday - http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... p?t=111785 - not too far from you


----------



## sasso (Jun 10, 2008)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Welcome had your TT over a year you need to have a look here www.toc.co.uk


Dr Goldratt will show us the waaaaay :lol:

Thanks for the welcomes and the help, and to think id never even acknowledged or considered my coil pack before i started reading this forum a few days ago :!:


----------



## sasso (Jun 10, 2008)

NaughTTy said:


> Two Enfield Newbies in 3 days
> 
> Welcome aboard - if you want to meet up with some other like minded folk, why not come along to Elstree next Friday - http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... p?t=111785 - not too far from you


id like to say enfield peeps are of a highly develped automotive nature, but unfortunately the are way too many rude bwoys and chavs around to get away with that! its left to my fellow enfield posters and myself to fly the TT flag in enfield.

What can i say its like buses..... you wait ages for one, you finally get on one, your late going home to watch the first decent game of euro08, some little 5hits get on, start a fight with the bus driver, your overtaken by an empty bus, you miss your train and the first half.... im rambling sorry

elstree looks cool and it aint too far, except i aint showing my face in public till my wheels get refurbed!


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

sasso said:


> NaughTTy said:
> 
> 
> > Two Enfield Newbies in 3 days
> ...


Excellent bit of rambling!!

You should see the state of my wheels!


----------



## sasso (Jun 10, 2008)

NaughTTy said:


> sasso said:
> 
> 
> > NaughTTy said:
> ...


Kool, what sort of time are you down there?


----------



## sasso (Jun 10, 2008)

or i could just look at the relevant thread!


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

sasso said:


> or i could just look at the relevant thread!


 [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------

